
Show HN: How to Create MySQL Users/Permissions - PaywallBuster
https://howtocreateusermysql.com/
======
PaywallBuster
Created this because the first results on Google are a bunch of SEO optimized
articles I don't want to read with a whole lot of useless text. And I have to
skim multiple sections and copy paste commands one by one to do what I need.

I want an easy copy paste solution.

This is a rough demo, improvements are obviously required.

